# Lowest prices on Reef Tanks and Stands!!!!



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

We have just been contacted by Marineland, These are some great prices and lowest we have seen them.
75g Reef Ready, includes B heads and Durso- $199
90g Reef Ready, includes B heads and Durso- $269
Perfecto Cabinet in black for above tanks- $225
125g short- 48x24x24- Reef Ready with plumbing- $399
Matching Cabinet- $249
180g Reef Ready with plumbing- $669
Matching Cabinet- $325
7 days to have in store from time of purchase.
Thanks for viewing.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Are these prices just until further notice?


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

you got it.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice.........


----------



## tomsfish (Jan 8, 2010)

Please provide measurements for 75g Reef Ready, includes B heads and Durso- $199


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> We have just been contacted by Marineland, These are some great prices and lowest we have seen them.
> 75g Reef Ready, includes B heads and Durso- $199
> 90g Reef Ready, includes B heads and Durso- $269
> Perfecto Cabinet in black for above tanks- $225
> ...


What model of stands are you quoting prices for?
--
Paul


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

not bad prices

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi guys
The stands are perfecto majestic series, they are the solid pine in black,
The 75g are 48x18x20 i believe,
These perfectos include overflow, b heads and durso,
Cheers


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Are they showing any love on starphire displays?


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Just the 300g with front starfire red,
Price is $1299 on these.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks Flavio. I still have to figure out if I'm going in-wall. 300 Gallons would be nice. It's directly under support joists as well......I'll be in touch. Cheers. Safe weekend man.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

No problem Red. Safe weekend as well...


----------

